# rod blank for tarpon-suggestions?



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking to get a bigger stick for my tarpon fishing. I have a rod builder friend willing to do the labor on the cheap. Anyone fished the 11 Wt one piece available from Mudhole? Are there any other 11 or 12 wt rod blanks that are available that are worth looking into? I dont think Gloomis is selling blanks directly anymore. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Sage 13 wt. that is my Tarpon rod. It was made by a rod builder so I guess u can get a blank


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I will check out Sage. I have a Sage 10 wt rplx with a lot of mileage on it. It has been a great rod. I dont know if they make a one piece though. Seems like there's a bunch of 2 and 4 piece blanks available out there. I was hoping for a one piece although I didnt specify that in my post. Those are turning out to be much harder to find.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

A buddy of mine built a Mudhole single piece tarpon rod and it casts great.

I can't remember if he has an 11 or 12wt, but it is a real cannon and has plenty of backbone.

You should be able to find a used Loomis CrossCurrent Pro 1 in 11 or 12wt, if your patient. They've come up on this forum a few times.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Snook for passing along that info on your friend's experiences with the Mudhole blank. So far, I have heard two positive reviews on that blank. I will keep my eye out for a used CC1 but I will probably end up having my friend build me one. Half price for a new rod with high end components is hard to pass up.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Sage blanks are available. Mudhole sells them. It's a shame GLoomis stop selling blanks .


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Thanks Snook for passing along that info on your friend's experiences with the Mudhole blank. So far, I have heard two positive reviews on that blank. I will keep my eye out for a used CC1 but I will probably end up having my friend build me one. Half price for a new rod with high end components is hard to pass up.


My friend had his built with REC titanium guides and a high end reel seat and as you stated, it was about 1/2 the cost of a new rod.

Doe's Mudhole have any kind of warranty on the blank if you blow one up?


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Their MHX blanks do come with a limited lifetime transferable warranty. ALthough I dont know how they figure out whether it was due to poor workmanship or angler misuse. One thing I do know is that I cant sneak an $800 to $900 rod past the wife, but one under $400, I have a shot.


"The MHX warranty is limited to the blank and does not cover direct, indirect, consequential, incidental or any other type of damage resulting from the use of the blank. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation if incidental or consequential damages, therefore the above limitations may not apply to you. This warrant gives you specific legal rights; you may also have other rights that vary from state to state."


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have MHX one piece rods in 7, 8, 10 and 11wts and love them. Their obviously not going to be as good as some of the higher end rods but they are great for the money. All mine have the titanium recoil guides and I haven't been able to hurt any yet


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few years back I built a matched pair of tarpon rods, an 11 and a 12wt. I used Thomas & Thomas Horizon blanks, Powell reel seats, etc. Don't know if T&T are still in business. If they are their blanks are as good as anything you're likely to find...

The only drawback to building your own fly rods is that the only warranty you'll get is for the blank so you'll be building another rod if you breaK one....


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> I have MHX one piece rods in 7, 8, 10 and 11wts and love them. Their obviously not going to be as good as some of the higher end rods but they are great for the money. All mine have the titanium recoil guides and I haven't been able to hurt any yet


Are your recoil guides single foot or snake guides? I have never owned a rod with single foots so wondering if i should switch. Thanks.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> > Thanks Snook for passing along that info on your friend's experiences with the Mudhole blank. So far, I have heard two positive reviews on that blank. I will keep my eye out for a used CC1 but I will probably end up having my friend build me one. Half price for a new rod with high end components is hard to pass up.
> 
> 
> My friend had his built with REC titanium guides and a high end reel seat and as you stated, it was about 1/2 the cost of a new rod.
> ...


Sage warranties their blanks. I think you send it back to your builder to have the hardware stripped, then send the blank to Sage. Once they replace the blank, your builder has to rebuild the rod. I've had folks tell me it's not so bad. I can PM you a message someone sent me describing the whole deal.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-LOOMIS-G-LOOMIS-CROSS-CURRENT-PRO-1-CLEAN-USED-1-PIECE-12-WT-8-10-FLY-ROD-/121220054790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c39473f06


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I believe they are snake and double foot


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like the MHX stuff but another one to look at if you got the change is the CTS. Awesome blanks. They come from New Zealand. The color choices are amazing and the blanks are great. At the other end of the price line you can always get a TFO blank too.

Buelah also has some nice blanks. Hook and Hackle has a line of blanks that are decent too. I'm currently building 2 5wts on one of their blanks. Another sleeper is Dan Craft. My FAVORITE 9wt is the Signature V. That blank is pure awesome. Fast and scary light with great backbone! Mine was the 3pc but I think they are now only available in 4pc. With all of this said,
MHX is still the best bang for your buck going though.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Oyster, thanks for the ideas. I will look into those other options you mentioned for my next one. I went forward with my Mudhole order for the one piece MHX 11 wt. I am giving the REC components (guides, reel seat, etc.) a try and my buddy will put a few artistic touches on the blank. I will post a pic when its finished.


----------

